# Warrumbungle National Park, NSW -- nocturnals



## moloch05 (Dec 27, 2008)

We went night driving during each of our three nights at the Warrumbungles. The first and third nights were cool and we did not see much. The second night was overcast and remained warmer for longer and was quite productive.

The road in the national park passed through ironbark eucalyptus woodland with scattered cypress pine trees. These areas were good for Ocellated Velvet Geckos (_Oedura monilis_), Thick-tailed Geckos (_Underwoodisaurus milii_) and Eastern Spiny-tailed Geckos (_Strophurus williamsi_).



















Near the western boundary of the park, cypress pines became the dominant tree. The soil here was sandy and this is where we found most of the snakes and large numbers of Eastern Spiny-tailed Geckos.


















Carpet Python (_Morelia spilota_): This was the first of the species of python that I have seen at the Warrumbungles. 



















Dwyer’s Snake (_Parasuta dwyeri_): This small elapid that initially thrashed about on the road but then it settled and hardly moved.












Red-naped Snake (_Furina diadema_): This first animal was huge and heavy-bodied for a Red-naped Snake. I think that it might have been gravid. These are placid little elapids and I have never encountered one that attempted to bite.












… this snake was only about 20cm in length. It seemed to be moving constantly so was hard to photograph.







Eastern Spiny-tailed Gecko (_Strophurus williamsi_): These were the most common species of gecko at the Warrumbungles. They were common on the road even near the campground. 










… gravid female:






… these spiny-tails have beautiful eyes like other members of the genus.












Ocellated Velvet Gecko (_Oedura monilis_): These geckos were the most common in ironbark habitats. We found them on the road but also found them when we examined trees around one of the car parks. I think that the colour phase from the Warrumbungles is the nicest of all the O. monilis that I have observed.



]
















… some Ocellated Velvet Geckos were seen on retaining walls and buildings.


… gravid






… flattened bodies for life in crevices or under bark.







Thick-tailed Gecko (_Underwoodisauris (or Nephrurus) milii_):
… original tails


























… regenerated tail













Eastern Stone Gecko (_Diplodactylus vittatus_): We only found a single stone gecko. These geckos blend well with the leaf litter.








_Gehyra dubia_: In prior years, I have only seen one of these. This year, there was a small colony on trees and an old building in the forest.






… one on same tree as an Ocellated Velvet Gecko:








Variegated Gecko (_Gehyra variegata_): These geckos were more common west of the Warrumbungles in the Mulga habitat. These are fast movers and could quickly race off the road and into cover.












_Delma inornata_: This member of Pygopodidae was a new one to me. It was found on the road in grassy area west of the park.






… members of this family are thought to be close relatives of geckos. Like geckos, they can lick their eyes.







Burton’s Snake-lizard (_)Lialis burtonis_): Both were found in Mulga/grassland habitat.






… the tail of this one was regenerating.







Eastern Hooded Scaly-foot (_Pygopus schraderi_). The vestigial legs (flaps) are visible in these two photos. This was another lifer. I have seen many Western Hooded Scaly-foots but Eastern seem to be much harder to find … or, I have not looked in the right areas before.












Ornate Burrowing Frog (_Opisthodon ornatus_). It was not raining so I only saw a few. On a wet trip three years ago, I saw large numbers of these on the road at night.












… I think that this is a puffed-up Ornate Burrowing Frog. It does not have the usual hour-glass marking on the head and neck but the facial markings resemble those of other ornates that I have seen.











A young Banjo Frog. I am not certain about whether it wa an Eastern (_Limnodynastes dumerili_) or a Northern Banjo Frog (_Limnodynastes terraereginae_).



We also saw many Green Tree Frogs (_Litoria caerulea_) and Desert Tree Frogs (_ Litoria rubella_).


Eastern Grey Kangaroo: These are the abundant macropod in the park.











Regards,
David


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Dec 27, 2008)

David,

I'm not sure what you do, or how you do it, but you always seem to come through with the goods! Very cool Carpet Python.

Cheers


----------



## Oldbeard (Dec 27, 2008)

very cool. I love the elapids. geckos are pretty cool too, so are the frogs, actually there all pretty awesome.
I love the Warrumbungles. I miss them terribly. I will have to head out there soon.
well done Moloch as always.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jan 19, 2009)

awsome shots david, you see robusta this year? can you PM me with where you saw the dubia, we only saw a few of them on a building, probably the same building you saw them on, also where did you find the legless lizards and do you see them each year? we only saw a half dead burtons on the road. we saw plenty of blind snakes aswell, you saw the thick tails along that walk didnt you, they are so common there. on another walk which seemed like a great spot, we were wondering why there were no geckos running around and we walked a bit further and saw a feral cat. we only saw 2 robusta. the location was right near the area the cat was so I hope they manage to stay away from it. I would love to see a python there.


----------



## LauraM (Jan 19, 2009)

Great pictures!!


----------



## Vat69 (Jan 19, 2009)

Awesome photos, I love the frogs especially.
I'd be watermarking those shots if I were you


----------



## inthegrass (Jan 19, 2009)

as usual its always good to see your threads, very nice looking carpet.
is this part of your job?.
cheers


----------

